# Smoking customs



## YoungBob (Sep 16, 2009)

Dear expats

I am going to Dubai next week, and only one question remains. I am 17 years old and i am an smoker. In my contry it's totally legal for minors to smoke (although it's illegal to buy cigarettes) and i am aware of that you must be 21 to buy cigarettes in Dubai.

But, what about bringing them into the contry? Is it legal for me to bring around 100 cigarettes for my stay?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Why would you want to bring cigarettes with you when Dubai is one of the cheapest places to buy cigarettes?


----------



## YoungBob (Sep 16, 2009)

Crammyman said:


> Why would you want to bring cigarettes with you when Dubai is one of the cheapest places to buy cigarettes?


Becuase i am 17 years old, and therefor it's illegal for me to buy them there. I know that you can bring 400 cigarettes, but i want to know if my age will cause problems.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmmm.........


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

If you get a crabby customs agent they may take the smokes.
you have a 50/50 chance
My exp here in Dubai is a 5 year old kid could buy cigs and not get carded. I dont think you will have any problems getting them here. And if you do have problems once youget here then pm me.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

This may sound politically incorrect, but just pay any of the low-wage workers ten dirhams and get him to buy you cigarettes. (or offer him a pack or something).

it's silly to buy from your home country when they are about 1 pound a pack here.


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Why don't you try giving up on your trip? take that flight as a head start and keep at it! Your lungs are so young... give them a chance!

Heck... I think all of you should give it a try!


----------

